# Odd frame



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

I was cleaning a frame up and noticed the frame was different than the other Schwinn Cantilever frames I have.

What are these indents for?

The bicycle was a B6 with Arnold Schwinn front and rear expanding brakes.


----------



## frampton (Aug 30, 2015)

Whizzer


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wrong side for Whizzer. Not a WZ frame either.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> Wrong side for Whizzer. Not a WZ frame either.





The indents are on the left side though.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

The indents are on the right side for a whizzer just doesn't look like it because the frame is upside down in the pic.


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

As previously pointed out, the frame is upside down and the indentions are on the left side of the frame which would be correct for belt placement.

Agree the serial number is not a WZ which is why I am curious. To help confuse even more; the frame had a tapered kickstand suggesting a pre Whizzer build  Whizzer spec frame.

Schwinn pre production run?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

petritl said:


> As previously pointed out, the frame is upside down and the intentions are on the left side of the frame which would be correct for belt placement.
> 
> Agree the serial number is not a WZ which is why I am curious. To help confuse even more; the frame had a tapered kickstand.




If you purchased a whizzer kit some dealers would dimple the frame of the bike they installed it on. At one time that bike very likely could have had a whizzer engine on it!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2015)

petritl said:


> As previously pointed out, the frame is upside down and the indentions are on the left side of the frame which would be correct for belt placement.
> 
> Agree the serial number is not a WZ which is why I am curious. To help confuse even more; the frame had a tapered kickstand suggesting a pre Whizzer build  Whizzer spec frame.
> 
> Schwinn pre production run?




What year did Schwinn start offering the Whizzer built frames? The earliest I can find anything mentioned is 1948. Your frame is 1947?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

I believe schwinns first purpose bike was 48 for whizzer's. If it is a 47 the dealer may have dimpled the frame for belt clearance on an h engine.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2015)

I didn't notice it upside down, but still, that doesn't look like any Schwinn Whizzer frame I've seen. 

Like mentioned above, probably a shop did it.


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2015)

did only the wz frames have the brake arm exstension?i thought they had frame damage at first thats why they redid the wz frames,so if this is an early frame it coulda been a whizzer,the early probuction stuff is subject to change,even today we have recalls just my thoughts


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

Top indent





Bottom indent




Both




Can someone post what an early factory WZ Looks like?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2015)

Pretty sure mine is a genuine WZ Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2015)

big difference between the two. Looks like Schwinn crimped the frame tubing before the build.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 31, 2015)

Very different,in petritls pics the crimp looks like it was done afterwards.Also looks like it could weaken the frame.That straight line that looks like maybe a vise jaw creased it is now the weak link. Who knows,could be just fine forever though.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 31, 2015)

petritl said:


> Top indent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To me this looks like it was dimpled by a whizzer dealer to make clearance for the belt which they often did. It doesn't look like it was done by schwinn.


----------



## petritl (Aug 31, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Very different,in petritls pics the crimp looks like it was done afterwards.Also looks like it could weaken the frame.That straight line that looks like maybe a vise jaw creased it is now the weak link. Who knows,could be just fine forever though.




It doesn't really matter to me one way or another but it may explain the differences between the clearancing ; I'm going to build this frame up with a Whizzer engine and parts from a Whizzer powered DX Schwinn bicycle that was difficult to sell.

Per the Angelfire website:
The Whizzer engine became so popular that several manufacturers produced a bike intended for mounting the Whizzer engine kit. The 1947 Schwinn WZ507 bike (later designated S4) was a variation of the Schwinn cantilever frame patented in 1937.( The term "CANTILEVER" indicates that the frame has two lower top tubes, which run all the way from the head tube, cross the seat mast, and continue down to the rear drop-out.)The welds were heavier, and spokes were .105 inch diameter as opposed to the .080 inch standard gauge. The earliest ones (WZ) have the inside of the rear seat stays and chain stays pressed flat for belt clearance. On the later ones, the stays are dimpled, and there is a welded on brake arm anchor point, which is then connected to the brake arm by a strut. Seems the coaster brake sometimes tore through the standard bicycle type strap, and in some cases bent or cracked the frame, so a welded on anchor point was provided.


----------



## petritl (Sep 7, 2015)

I started putting my Whizzer bits together today. The goal is to have a distressed rider.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Aug 2, 2016)

I just bought a green 1940's Schwinn Whizzer that has the exact same dimples as your bike. I think these are factory dimples that predate the WZ bikes.  I also posted some  pictures of a red whizzer frame, again with the same exact dimples. If these were homemade crimps, each bike would have different tooling marks. I do not think that these bikes are a freak coincidence.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 7, 2016)

Serial number places it 1947ish,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (Feb 25, 2018)

46-47 WZ507 were pressed. No wz stamp. 48 and up  S10 were dimpled.


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (Feb 25, 2018)

Should be reinforced welded on top, at seat post


----------



## spoker (Feb 26, 2018)

Larmo63 said:


> Wrong side for Whizzer. Not a WZ frame either.



yes they are frame is unside down in the pic


----------

